# Hoof Print Hills Dahlia kidded 1/27 - pics added



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, this afternoon was CRAZY. First kid was coming breech and not just breech but tail first and no legs. So I get my hand in there and realize my hand is just slightly too big to be able to try and swing legs around. So I called my vet who has tiny little hands. So now she is on the way. I go inside the house to grab a few things and go back out. Low and behold there is a kid on the ground. So this poor girl delivered the breech kid on her own. Of course he isn't breathing and still encased in his membrane. So I get his mouth and nose cleared and then hang him upside down, holding his legs and tap on his chest. He starts breathing! I'm so thankful. Next thing you know, Dahlia pops out another one. Get the membrane off her nose and mouth and she is off and running (practically). So now I'm working on drying off the first little guy and mom is working on 2nd kid. Next thing you know, she pops out another kid and this one is huge compared to the other ones. So I get the membrane off of his nose and mouth and he is good to go. So in total Dahlia had 2 boys and 1 girl. I had to give the first one some colostrum but he seems to be fine now. The other 2 were very fast to nurse on mom and they are doing great.

Well, with all this going, I had bread in the oven! Of course the day I decide to bake bread, this happens. So my bread was in the oven for an hour instead of half an hour. Needless to say it is well done. DH wants to try it and see if it will be good to dip in soup and then he will take it to lunch.

Then at 4pm I have to feed my other little guy. And I had responded to an ad on Craigslist for a hay bag. This woman was selling a brand new hay bag for $5. I needed one for the kidding stall that Dahlia was in anyway. So I had already made arrangements to pick it up at 5pm. I did let her know what was going on but since everything was going ok, I went ahead and picked it up. She only lived about 10 minutes away from me anyway.

Now I have to go to the store and buy more heat lamps. I was hoping to order some from Premier but I can't wait that long. So I'm going to make some phone calls first and make sure stores have them in stock before I go running off. But the new little ones aren't cold, they have one heat lamp and the barn cats' pet warming pad. My older kids have a heat lamp and box. But I will feel much better when each kidding stall has 2 heat lamps going. It really does make a big difference.

I have taken pictures of new ones but will have to post them later tonight.

Here is Dahlia. Her udder literally doubled in size between yesterday and today. So I knew something was up.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 27, 2011)

Good girl Dahlia!


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 27, 2011)

Good good all around!  Can't wait to see your new additions!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!!  Wow, Dahllia, breech and all, great job!  Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## mossyStone (Jan 27, 2011)

she is sure pretty can't wait to see babie pictures


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 27, 2011)

So did the vet show up just in time to see three dry, happy, nursing babies, and charge you anyway? That would be my luck. 

Congratulations on the new triplets!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2011)

Buckling #1, 2.6#, tan and white with wattles










Doeling #2, 2.7#, white with black? White and black?










Buckling #3, 3.6#. tan with frosted ears










Dahlia with all 3 kids. All kids are nursing on mom now so I'm very happy. Buckling #1 was a little slow start and had trouble standing so I gave him some colostrum and then he was fine.







I did get hold of the vet before she got here. She was only a little way from home so she just turned around.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jan 27, 2011)

If the bread is too well done can you just use it for homemade bread crumbs?
The kids are adorable!! Congratulations!!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 27, 2011)

(the doe is black roan with random white or white overlay)


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks! 

DH dared to try the bread. Turned out it is just fine. The crust is hard and that is all. So that is good!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2011)

Great job Dahlia!


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 27, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!!  Congratulations on your new additions!


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooooh!  I just love that little doeling.  So glad everything worked out...even with the bread and not getting charged by the vet!  Way ta go Dalia!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## chandasue (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty babes.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 27, 2011)

So cute!  Thank goodness you were there to help!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOVE  little doeling #2 - well they're all three cute, but she's so purty!!!!

Enjoy them!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

They are beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!!  Thats excellent you were there for the 1st!!!  Glad to hear!!!  That can be scary!!!  

The bread part makes me laugh!!!  My husband would eat it too!! I call him the "junk yard dog" he eats things most would not!!!   

Happy everything went great!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

PS I love wattles!!!!      I just noticed that in the pic!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2011)

YEA!   They are adorable.  I love wattles too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

So adorable!  You must be ecstatic about trips.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! They are doing well. I woke up in the middle of the night so I went and checked on them. All were snuggled next to mom.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 28, 2011)

They are all soooooo cute!! I also love wattles. I only have one doe out of 19 that has wattles and she throws kids with wattles too. I love them!! Can't wait to see what she has this year.


----------



## dkosh (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations! They are adorable. 
Good job multi-tasking too.


----------

